# Yellow, thick discharge from mare?



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

She will need to be flushed, either with straight saline, or saline mixed with an antibiotic prescribed by your vet - usually Gentomycin

I had one mare that used to get a post foaling infection usually every single time she foaled, and usually 1-2 flushes and all was well with her

ALso remember that as it runs down her vulva, it is going to run down the inside of her legs, and usually on to her udder as well, so pay attention to keeping her udder as clean as possible so baby isnt ingesting pus-y discharge ...


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the information - that is interesting your mare got it each time she foaled. I guess some are more likely to get it than others.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

This one mare got it 5 times in a row and it was really :? :? :? as there was no retained placenta, it was passed intact within about 30 minutes, all went well with the foaling and then 2-3 days later I'd see the discharge starting, and I'd start with the flushing on her and as mentioned - once or twice - max - cleaned her right up and this was the first year I didnt have to flush her at all

Good luck with Nellie!


----------

